# Snafu Mobeus Rotor



## HEIZER (4. März 2010)

Moin Moin , 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Rotor ? Taugt der was ?


----------



## Hertener (4. März 2010)

Keine Erfahrung.

Gegenfrage: Warum sollte der nix taugen? Weil der 'nen Gleitlagerring statt Kugeln drin hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (4. März 2010)

Ebenfalls keine Erfahrung, aber bis jetzt hatten alle einigermaßen guten Fahrer entweder den oder den Odyssey GTX-R drin. Also zumindest in der Zeit, als zumindest noch der ein oder andere ne Bremse hatte.


----------



## Daniel_D (5. März 2010)

klar taugt der was, verdreckt aber recht schnell und dreht sich dann per Hand garnicht mehr. Am Rad merkt man den Unterschied aber nicht. 

Ich habe übrigens einen in silber zu verkaufen...


----------



## HEIZER (7. März 2010)

thx erstmal , morgen gibt´s den Snafu in schwarz


----------



## Tiliiy (3. Januar 2011)

Sorry das ich diesen Thread rausgraben muss aber, ich komme aus dem Dirtjump bereich und hab gerade mein Hydraulik kabel Abgerissen deswegen möchte ich mir nen rotor und eine mechanische scheibenbremse zulegen aber ich hab keine ahnung wie ich den rotor mit dem Bremshebel Verbinde und den Bremssattel mit dem rotor


----------



## HEIZER (3. Januar 2011)

Dafür gibt es die passenden Züge :

oben 






unten


----------

